# Anyone attending TRAX



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

As Title any one attending


----------



## DaveDunn (Aug 22, 2007)

Looks like I'll be there with me car club justopelvauxhall.com


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

DaveDunn said:


> Looks like I'll be there with me car club justopelvauxhall.com


good stuff you taking a vehicle down


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I will be.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Yes. Best show of the year by far, love it.

I will be on National Showcar stand 

Think al start a good detailing session tomorrow having just sorted out my new foam lance


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I'll be there showing my Zaf with the Astra Owners Network!

Will be looking round for people!


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

CupraElliott said:


> Yes. Best show of the year by far, love it.
> 
> I will be on National Showcar stand
> 
> Think al start a good detailing session tomorrow having just sorted out my new foam lance


Nothing wrong with a detailing session:thumb: get stuck in


----------



## Looby (Jul 6, 2008)

Yep, shall be there on a club stand with my local club Cruise-Herts


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

I shall be there, on the EODC stand that I arranged!  

Should be a good day if ti is as good as last year, also booked an exige drive :thumb:


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

mixman you showed your zaf at billing didn't you?


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

I'll be attending


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

Yus, i shall be in attendance!!!


----------



## Benny Boy (May 9, 2007)

i will be there. either on astra owners club or astra owner network. lol i have a pass for both clubs as i cant decide who to go with.


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Yep, fiestaturbo.com!


----------



## DaveDunn (Aug 22, 2007)

Will be there in my vectra which needs a machine polish so bad its not funny in the slightest bit and I dont have any equipment to do it yet lol


----------



## Supreme Detailing (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes i shall be there very good show


----------



## IdealShine (Aug 11, 2008)

I shall be there on my clubs stand EODC.

Also there will be a couple of cars that I will have corrected prior.

1.) Focus ST Orange Full PWC
2.) Pug 307CC Black Full PWC
3.) An astra with a audi front end in candy red full PWC keep your eyes peeled for them - they'll have IdealShine flyers/buisness cards all over them


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

IdealShine said:


> I shall be there on my clubs stand EODC.
> 
> Also there will be a couple of cars that I will have corrected prior.
> 
> ...


this one?


----------



## IdealShine (Aug 11, 2008)

yes - thats the one! how did you know it was that?


----------



## Supreme Detailing (Sep 5, 2007)

As per title if anyone is going to TRAX and would rather be on a stand instead of the public car park send me a pm.

*Got 2 passes*

Sean


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm one of the co-founders of justopelvauxhall.com so will be travelling down with the Vauxhall lot.

If anyone has a Vauxhall but not Showing with anyone drop me a PM and I may be able to get you on our stand 

See you all there :thumb::car:


----------



## Martyn YTFC (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm going. Have been selected to take the Avanzato onto a Invitational Display Area that the organisors have set up.


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

yes I will be there on the Meganesport stand - come and say hello


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Yup, I will be on the PuntoMk2 stand.


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

I will be went last year and the year before :thumb:


----------



## vxrmark (May 30, 2009)

I will be there as well with the VXRonline club


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

I'll be there on the hondalife stand


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Ill be there with midlands scoobies, come over and say hi  5exy P1


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

erm.... guys.....


this is last years thread....


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

is it?? LOL woops!!!


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

i have started another thread 

looked back and realised it was my fault it got resurrected - sorry lol 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=127854


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

I will be there with Big Coupe guys


----------



## j4miejenks (Jun 12, 2009)

I will be attending along with another 50 or so MG ZR's from themgzr.co.uk


----------

